# Need Help on Bow History



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

I just acquired a 58 inch, 50 lb Model X-26 Necedah recurve bow (Shakespeare Archery Eqpt. Co.). The Serial # is: E22796M. I am interested in any info you guys might have on it such as date of manufacture, original sale price (I'm not really interested in the current value as I intend to shoot it ), type of wood, type of adhesive used for the fiberglass backing/belly (i.e. epoxy or polyester resin) ect...... your help in this research would be appreciated.


----------

